# Miles for Matheney



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I just received the flyer for this event, to be held on Saturday June 13 out of Far Hills, NJ. A great event for a great cause. Covers a lot of the same territory as the NJ Gran Fondo, at a fraction of the cost ($30). Of course, it's a charity event, so additional donations are appreciated. Plus includes a free t-shirt (while supplies last). The "Hills of Attrition" route won't disappoint for those up to the challenge - just about the best road cycling New Jersey has to offer.

https://runsignup.com/Race/NJ/FarHills/MilesforMatheny


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank's for the post. I rode in the event several years ago and had a good time. I couldn't make the following year and then never heard about it again, wasn't sure it was going on...


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Ugh... I was just looking to book the event in my ride calendar, I'm already setup to ride in the Revolutionary Ramble out of Madison, NJ on June 13, 2020


----------

